# Berlin 9-10 months [critique]



## gsdlover91

This is the closest I have to a 'good stack', I know its terrible, but I have no help right now. The photo IS slightly angled, due to the way I was holding the camera. I know the other front foot should be hidden, and the legs should be straighter, and his other back leg shouldnt be turned outward. 


Another, I dont like it though because I feel his coat makes him look fat here. But he self stacked nicer.



Face




I do plan on showing him this summer, so honest critique please, and any way I can improve is appreciated. He is 69lbs, and 10 months old.


----------



## vsutton01

That is an absolutely gorgeous male! The long hairs always have a fiery mane which looks so good! A true prize.


----------



## MichaelE

Yes he is! I think the second photo is better Katie. It doesn't make him look fat to me.

I think it makes him look more solid. His chest looks good and so does his hindquarters.

I'm not a breed standard judge though, I just know what looks good to my eye, and Berlin emptomizes the GSD to me.


----------



## gsdlover91

:bump: anyone with an honest show critique ?????



MichaelE said:


> Yes he is! I think the second photo is better Katie. It doesn't make him look fat to me.
> 
> I think it makes him look more solid. His chest looks good and so does his hindquarters.
> 
> I'm not a breed standard judge though, I just know what looks good to my eye, and Berlin emptomizes the GSD to me.





vsutton01 said:


> That is an absolutely gorgeous male! The long hairs always have a fiery mane which looks so good! A true prize.


Thanks to the both of you for the very kind words!  Michael, I am glad he doesnt look 'fat' in the second picture to someone else. I am just paranoid about that because every one thinks hes so heavy, and much bigger than he is...but its just all that fur.  He is very lean and is beginning to put on some nice muscle in his hind legs.


----------



## gsdlover91

:bump:

Any critique is welcome..

Photo from today, it's not the best, but it is the first REAL stack I have of him. He needs to be stretched out a bit more, and the front legs straighter, and his head a bit higher. But it'll do. Any critique on stacking position, and on him is appreciated. He's 10 months old.



One from last week, not a stack.


And another recent one, again not a stack.


----------



## MichaelE

Katie you may not have gotten any response from a breed judge because it's difficult to tell what's going on under all of that beautiful fur.

I think he looks great though. I hope someone is able to respond. I'd like Lisl critiqued too one of these days, but her fur is not as long as Berlin's.


----------



## gsdlover91

MichaelE said:


> Katie you may not have gotten any response from a breed judge because it's difficult to tell what's going on under all of that beautiful fur.
> 
> I think he looks great though. I hope someone is able to respond. I'd like Lisl critiqued too one of these days, but her fur is not as long as Berlin's.


Yeah, I know.. his fur is outta control at the moment. Hes blowing coat, plus, I shoulda brushed him before I got the picture. 

Thanks again Michael. I'd love to see a stacked photo of Lisl. :wub:


----------



## Pooky44

Great looking dog. Very difficult to see his structure thru all that hair.


----------



## LaRen616

He's very handsome and he looks like a big boy! How much does he weigh?


----------



## gsdlover91

Thanks! Yes - he has alot of fur. lol. Laren, he's about 68-70lbs and about 24-25 inches tall. 

I brushed him, so he looks better now.


----------



## ponyfarm

You really need a better picture for a critique. Too hard from that angle.


----------



## gsdlover91

ponyfarm said:


> You really need a better picture for a critique. Too hard from that angle.


Yes, I know. I posted earlier a normal stacked picture.


----------



## Xeph

If you'd like some grooming tips to help you get rid of the illusion of a poor topline and croup, I can help you with that.

One of the most important things I can tell you in general though, is to make sure you brush him every time before you take pics


----------



## gsdlover91

Xeph said:


> If you'd like some grooming tips to help you get rid of the illusion of a poor topline and croup, I can help you with that.
> 
> One of the most important things I can tell you in general though, is to make sure you brush him every time before you take pics


Ill take any advice  And yep, I can definitely tell why! It was just a spur of the moment photo, but once he gets used to stacking...I will brush him *very* well before a photo session.


----------



## Xeph

Is he a dog you plan on showing at all, or is he just a fun pet?


----------



## gsdlover91

Xeph said:


> Is he a dog you plan on showing at all, or is he just a fun pet?


No, I do actually plan on showing him. But, not for breeding purposes or anything.


----------



## gsdlover91

A more recent stack...ANY ADVICE on stacking TECHNIQUE is welcome. And any critique on ANY part of my dogs conformation, topline, hocks, chest, face, color, pasterns etc. He just got professionally groomed today, so once hes done being crabby I will try and get a better photo with him looking his best, and hopefully he'll comply and will stay in the position. I know his head is turned away in this one. And his front legs *still* are not perfect, but this is the best I have so far. There are MORE photos earlier in the thread too..


----------



## Kaiser2012

Its SUPER hard to stack and take photos at the same time (something I'm working on perfecting myself!). I'm sorry that I can't offer a critique, but I've always thought Berlin was super handsome


----------



## mego

I like Berlin's pasterns (maybe that's because I look at mine's weak ones all day long)  I can't critique, hope others will chime in too


----------



## gsdlover91

Kaiser2012 said:


> Its SUPER hard to stack and take photos at the same time (something I'm working on perfecting myself!). I'm sorry that I can't offer a critique, but I've always thought Berlin was super handsome


Aw thanks! I was just looking at your critique of Kaiser and thinking the same thing. Such a handsome boy you have! And yeah, setting the stupid 10 sec timer, running back over to my dog, trying to position him quickly AND move myself outta the way...super hard. Haha. 



mego said:


> I like Berlin's pasterns (maybe that's because I look at mine's weak ones all day long)  I can't critique, hope others will chime in too


haha thanks megan


----------



## Kaiser2012

Awwww thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91

Okay, lets try this ONE last time, haha.

He walked into this stack, so...it really is the best I can do for now. He was groomed today also.





It is a bit windy out so his fur was ruffled a bit on top.


----------



## MichaelE

He should hold his head higher, but I know you're in a spot without a helper.

Lisl has all that fur on her back that messes up her topline too. I'll have to have her perfectly brushed before taking any photos. I don't have a helper either so this will be a challenge to get the stack correct and snap a photo.


----------



## Cheyanna

Awww fluffy fluffy Berlin 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

